# left hand rifles?



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

is there anyone that can help me find more left handed rifles? i have a model 700 vsf left hand and its great. for Ar-15 i was lookin at a stag they have left handed ARs. im lookin at gettin a new bolt and an Ar-15 sometime soon. its gona be fer dogs like my 22-250. i was just lookin into bigger calibers. i really like .308.

Trik


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

In addition to Remington, Tikka/ Sako, Savage, Weatherby, Ruger, and Browning all currently make production LH bolt action rifles chambered from 17HMR to 375 Magnum...


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

NDTerminator said:


> In addition to Remington, Tikka/ Sako, Savage, Weatherby, Ruger, and Browning all currently make production LH bolt action rifles chambered from 17HMR to 375 Magnum...


i was looking at the sako 42 but i didnt know if they made that in left hand.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

They make the 85 in LH, but you'll pay a premium for one. Thats' not to say it isn't worth it, if you can afford one...


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

yea right now money is not a problem haha even though the economy is goin to you know what.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

As a fellow lefty, I have found a couple of manufacturers that offer a decent selection in lefty rifles.

1. Savage. You can get pretty much anything from them. Lots of choices here.

2. Tikka, like Savage offers most but not all of their rifles and models in left handed versions.

3. Browning also has a pretty fair selection.

4. Winchester, Ruger have a select few choices but not nearly as many.

5. Biggest disappointment of all. REMINGTON. They are the most well know bolt gun maker around with the biggest selection of hop-up parts and in their ENTIRE catalog, only offer about 3 rifles in several different calibers(.17/.223/.22-250/.308/7mm ultra/300 ultra and what ever else missed for a total of 10 rifle/caliber choices. :******:

Its all fairly cheap SPSs or some big bore titanium thing that no one needs. Nothing in a nice CDL in a lefty 22-250. No model 7 predators. You get cheap plastic choices or big bores with nice wood. At Remington, a lefty is truly a second class citizen and I been a Remington guy my whole life. Shop from the used rack and you might find a nice old BDL but thats about it.

Jaybic


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Jaybic, Remington has made quite a selection of LH 700's over the years, you just have to look hard to find them. Most of us aren't parting with them...

Back in the mid 80's Remington made a one time run of LH BDL 22-250's with 24" sporter weight barrels. I bought one new at that time & stupidly took an offer I thought I couldn't refuse for it in the mid 90's. Never saw another until I came across a used one in 02'. Snapped it up even though it cost as much as a new one. It's every bit as good as my first, and no I won't be selling it... 

They also made a run of LH BDLs in 338 Mag back then. I only ever saw two, one of which I bought a few yars back NIB from an estate sale on Gunbroker. Used it to dump a big bull elk the same year. Not selling that one, either...

Also have a gorgeous LH LSS in 270 my wife gave me on our wedding day 10 years ago. That 700 is a real work of art and has accounted for a pile of game.

Have a LH 700 CDL in 7MM Mag which I glass bedded into a LH LSS mag contour stock I bought off eBay for a song. This rifle is not only gorgeous, but shoots sub-MOA...

They're out there. just takes some time and cash on hand to score one when you find them...


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

Jaybic said:


> As a fellow lefty, I have found a couple of manufacturers that offer a decent selection in lefty rifles.
> 
> 1. Savage. You can get pretty much anything from them. Lots of choices here.
> 
> ...


thanks Jaybic, i myself am very upset about remington to there awesome but i only got one in left hand and its the 700 vsf 22-250 best gun i ever owned thanks for givin me the info man.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

you to Terminator..you have helped alot. just gota look like ya guys said.


----------

